# [HOW TO] Terminal



## berniech (Feb 20, 2003)

the problem is that I've changed my terminal default settings... it's pretty embarrassing to be novice sometimes.   Nowhere in the osx terminal help guide did i come across a way to correct this.  This is the screen content when i start a new shell.

----------------------------------------------------------
Last login: Wed Feb 19 23:07:01 on ttyp1
/usr/bin/login; exit
Welcome to Darwin!
[a3jg49h0y39ra:~] berniech% /usr/bin/login; exit
login: berniech
Password:
Last login: Wed Feb 19 23:31:56 on ttyp1
Welcome to Darwin!
tcsh: Cannot open /etc/termcap.
tcsh: using dumb terminal settings.
[a3jg49h0y39ra:~] berniech% 
----------------------------------------------------------
(login/pass were my only inputs) 

how do i restore the default settings for terminal?

b.


----------



## gatorparrots (Feb 20, 2003)

Here's how to restore your tcsh settings to the default (actually, a better condition than the default):
sudo -s
echo "source /usr/share/tcsh/examples/rc" > ~/.tcshrc
 echo "source /usr/share/tcsh/examples/login" > ~/.login
 echo "source /usr/share/tcsh/examples/logout" > ~/.logout
exit
source ~/.tcsh
_(This will load Apple's tcsh configuration example and provide you with a fresh ~/.tcsh file with which to experiment/begin configuring.)_

Here's how to fix the 'termcap/dumb terminal settings' problem:
http://www.macfora.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=7972


----------



## michaelsanford (Feb 20, 2003)

gatorparrots, I've got Puma and have no such folder /usr/share/_tcsh_

Is this Jaguar only or am I missing something?

Could you please possibly post the contents of those files?

I've already got my .login and .cshrc configured, but I'm interested to see if there are any cool things I can add


----------



## berniech (Feb 20, 2003)

thanks for the link. 

is the /etc directory visible to the finder.  i've tried to locate it but the search results come up empty.


----------



## gatorparrots (Feb 20, 2003)

*/etc* is invisible in the Finder (it is listed in the /.hidden file that the Finder references).

If you want to view its contents in the Finder, simply choose Go->Go to Folder... (CMD+shift+G). and type */etc*.


----------



## gatorparrots (Feb 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by michaelsanford _
> *gatorparrots, I've got Puma and have no such folder /usr/share/tcsh
> 
> Is this Jaguar only or am I missing something?
> ...



*/usr/share/tcsh* is a Jaguar (OS X 10.2; Darwin 6.0 contrivance). They are the example configurations that *should* have been the default, shipping configuration.

```
gatorparrots% ls /usr/share/tcsh/examples/ 
total 44
   0 drwxr-xr-x  11 root     wheel         374 Jan 24 13:04 ./
   0 drwxr-xr-x   3 root     wheel         102 Jul 27  2002 ../
   4 -rw-r--r--   1 root     wheel         964 Jul 14  2002 README
   4 -rw-r--r--   1 root     wheel        1025 Jan 24 13:05 aliases
   4 -rw-r--r--   1 root     wheel         990 Dec 17 02:31 aliases.default
  12 -rw-r--r--   1 root     wheel        9571 Jul 14  2002 completions
   4 -rw-r--r--   1 root     wheel         433 Jul 14  2002 environment
   4 -rw-r--r--   1 root     wheel         701 Jul 14  2002 login
   4 -rw-r--r--   1 root     wheel         444 Jul 14  2002 logout
   4 -rw-r--r--   1 root     wheel        1943 Jul 14  2002 rc
   4 -rw-r--r--   1 root     wheel        2402 Jul 14  2002 tcsh.defaults
```

I'll attach the contents of that directory, rather than cat-ing each file and posting the results.


----------



## gatorparrots (Feb 20, 2003)

An older version of my ~/.cshrc file can be seen here:
http://www.macfora.com/forums/showthread.php?postid=110788#post110788


----------



## berniech (Feb 21, 2003)

hey Gator, 

thanks again for the link... burried in the replies i found the answer i was looking for....again thanks.

F.E.I: throwing away this file: "com.apple.Terminal.plist" from the ~/Library/Preferences... defaults the terminal settings

p.s.s.t. to haka.  
berniech.


----------



## michaelsanford (Feb 24, 2003)

Thanks!


----------

